# Cummins 4300w Inverter Generator



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Dont know much about them but looks like a pretty good deal.
Cummins 4300w inverter generator at Costco


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

If only I had $1300 laying around!









It does look like a fantastic deal though.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Just remember if you are taking it camping it uses aprox .65 gallon an hour. If you want it to run the a/c it will take a lot of gas. If it is just to use every now and then or might not be that bad. It does look nice.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it looks like a good deal also if this is the size generator your looking for. It appears to be made by Robin-Subaru and just rebranded under the Cummins name.

Wise Sales - Robin-Subaru


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> I think it looks like a good deal also if this is the size generator your looking for. It appears to be made by Robin-Subaru and just rebranded under the Cummins name.
> 
> Wise Sales - Robin-Subaru


Which came first the chicken or the egg???

How do you know who re-badged who?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I think it looks like a good deal also if this is the size generator your looking for. It appears to be made by Robin-Subaru and just rebranded under the Cummins name.
> 
> Wise Sales - Robin-Subaru


Which came first the chicken or the egg???

How do you know who re-badged who?
[/quote]

Well... I don't know for sure, it was just an assumption on my part. The Robin-Subaru inverters have been around for many years. I think the Cummins 
inverter line has only been around for 2008 and the Cummins also uses a Subaru engine.

Still think it's a heck of a good deal....


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

The drop in price has clouded my decision on a generator as I have described in another post. It is a great price, but very heavy at 163#'s dry, and that is without a battery at another 7#'s. If it had remote start capability, I would be all over it. At this point, I am leaning towards the Yamaha 3000iSEB.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> I am leaning towards the Yamaha 3000iSEB.


Had one, loved it. Sold it to a friend, still going strong for him. I would buy another in a heartbeat. Ran the A/C on our Outback without a problem. Just build some ramps to load it and you're set.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

cabullydogs said:


> The drop in price has clouded my decision on a generator as I have described in another post. It is a great price, but very heavy at 163#'s dry, and that is without a battery at another 7#'s. If it had remote start capability, I would be all over it. At this point, I am leaning towards the Yamaha 3000iSEB.


Here's your remote start for it.....

Hayes - Remote Start


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is a good price look what this guy wants for one Click here . It is a little loud for a inverter genset but I'm assuming that the 62db's is when it is running full load so it will be much quieter on most loads. Funny thing when I Googled it, it had this thread in the list, that Google robot must be fast or it was just a coincidence.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> The drop in price has clouded my decision on a generator as I have described in another post. It is a great price, but very heavy at 163#'s dry, and that is without a battery at another 7#'s. If it had remote start capability, I would be all over it. At this point, I am leaning towards the Yamaha 3000iSEB.


Here's your remote start for it.....

Hayes - Remote Start
[/quote]

You would have to find that........Seriously though, thank you. My decision may have to change.....


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

> Here's your remote start for it.....
> 
> Hayes - Remote Start


Any idea how much this magical device will cost? It is not evident on their site as far as I could see.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> > Here's your remote start for it.....
> >
> > Hayes - Remote Start
> 
> ...


$399 it is on the Home page Hayes Equipment Home page


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Andy. Honestly, I really did not look too hard to find the price. This really makes for a difficult decision, though.


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

My son-in-law ordered the Cummins Onan 4300 after I told him about seeing it on this website. What makes it even better is that they don't charge for shipping.

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jnlswain said:


> My son-in-law ordered the Cummins Onan 4300 after I told him about seeing it on this website. What makes it even better is that they don't charge for shipping.
> 
> John


Id love to know how it works out for him.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Based on the price, watts, and availability of the remote start, I went ahead and ordered one last week. It should arrive mid-next week. I figure if it is too heavy or bulky, I can take it back to a local Costco for a full refund.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I ordered one today from Costco. The price was great, free freight, and the Costco warranty! I like it!

Now I have to find a new home for my Honda eu2000i. . .hint. . .hint. . .


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow! This is a good deal and still appears to be available. We primarily have camped at KOA's or equivalent. THis could seriously change things for us. Let us know if the generator works out.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Costco has dropped the price to $1199.99 and willingly agreed to credit me back $100 for my recent purchase. I have yet to even fire the thing up yet, but so far the quality appears to be good.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Our local "Big Lots" store has a 5500W gas generator for $450.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Our local "Big Lots" store has a 5500W gas generator for $450.
> 
> Mark


Cheaper ones are definatelty out there. However, this Onan is an Inverter and has a low db rating.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I updated the price ...... $1199


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

We have been shopping and trying to decide between the Honda 2000's and various other options. This is by far the best price/deal I have seen so we just ordered one. 62db is only slightly higher than the honda 2000, and probably quieter than two 2000's together. Anybody want to buy my old Home Depot 5000W generator that operates at 107db?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

newloftowner said:


> We have been shopping and trying to decide between the Honda 2000's and various other options. This is by far the best price/deal I have seen so we just ordered one. 62db is only slightly higher than the honda 2000, and probably quieter than two 2000's together. Anybody want to buy my old Home Depot 5000W generator that operates at 107db?


WHADJA SAY???? YOU HAVE 107 BABIES? ???


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I finally had the opportunity to fire up the new generator last night. Following filling it up with oil and the battery prep and installation, it started almost immediately on the first turn of the key. I ran it through a break-in cycle of varying RPM's (not sure if the factroy had done it for me) by activating the economy mode, deactivating it, and so on for about 15+ minutes (with varying times at each RPM level, about 10 cycles total). In the meantime, I also walked around and away from the unit to get a feel for the sound level. While it is louder than the Honda 2000 we borrowed from a friend during our August dry-camping trip, it is not offensive.

All in all, the construction/workmanship quality is good, so I look forward to actually "needing" it during our next dry trip. As far as the weight and size, it will fit onto a trailer hitch cargo carrier and is easily manageable for two people. A creative solo-individual could probably manage to maneuver it up into a pickup bed, etc.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

This group is great! First off, I learned about this Onan/Costco generator here. I ordered it , and received it yesterday. And also yesterday, I learned through this group that the price had been reduced $100, so I contacted Costco and they're going to credit my credit card that $100! Thanks for all the great information!

Now, I'm thinking of mounting this generator to the back of my OB. I've decided that there are two ways of doing it: 1) purchase a a cargo carrier and have a hitch professionally welded to the frame of the OB. Then I'd put the generator into the cargo carrier. or 2) have the rear bumper of the OB extended so that I could place the generator on a platform between the rear bumper and the OB. Again this would be professionally done.

Has anyone tried either of these two methods? Any advice? Ideas? Comments?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Raynardo - what trailer do you have? I would not mount it on the rear if you have a rear slide model. Otherwise I would have a dual receiver hitch made and installed. Having a permanent extension off the back could be a pain.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I learned first hand that the stock bumper cannot withstand much weight. As a result, I removed the twisted mess and rebuilt a replacement using heavier wall tubing and plenty of triangulation for strength. Fortunately, all of the material I needed was readily available and free. Several days and a lot of mig welding wire later, the finished piece looks very similar to stock with two 2" receivers placed in the center, one over the other. The lower one is for my fold-up cargo carrier (to carry the generator) and the upper is for my bicycle rack. I tested it and observed little, if any flex, as opposed to the stock piece.

I would recommend having a receiver hitch installed similar to what others have done, attaching it directly to the frame, not the stock bumper. Or, have a new bumper built that can actually withstand and support a 2" receiver and whatever you legaly attach to it. Extending the stock bumper out would look silly when you are not using your platform to carry anything and may limit the length of camping site you may want to visit in the future (as your trailer's OAL would be increased).

I am sure there are other ways/ideas, this is just what I decided to do and am happy with the final product.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

cabullydogs said:


> I learned first hand that the stock bumper cannot withstand much weight. As a result, I removed the twisted mess and rebuilt a replacement using heavier wall tubing and plenty of triangulation for strength. Fortunately, all of the material I needed was readily available and free. Several days and a lot of mig welding wire later, the finished piece looks very similar to stock with two 2" receivers placed in the center, one over the other. The lower one is for my fold-up cargo carrier (to carry the generator) and the upper is for my bicycle rack. I tested it and observed little, if any flex, as opposed to the stock piece.


Do you have a picture of this fully loaded up? or not loaded would be good too.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

No pictures as of yet, but I will take some this weekend down at the storage lot.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Raynardo - what trailer do you have? I would not mount it on the rear if you have a rear slide model. Otherwise I would have a dual receiver hitch made and installed. Having a permanent extension off the back could be a pain.


My signature informs the world of my 26RKS OB trailer. It has no rear slide. It might be a minor pain to have a permanent extension, but this will be offset by the fact that I've got a generator in place that will run the entire OB anywhere I am, quietly.

I perused the archives and discovered that "Colorado Dirt Biker" had done what I wanted to do, and that was extend the rear OB bumper 24" with a welded steel extension. At this present time, I've taken my OB to a welding shop to commence the work. We're also adding "scrape wheels" to the extension. It should be ready this coming week. And I've also ordered a cover for the Cummins Onan P4300ie generator.

When it's done, I'll post pictures of what I've created.

And if I haven't mentioned it already, that generator is sweet - I installed the recommended battery and the electric start is the only way to go. And through this group, I've discovered that there is a company that makes a remote starter for this generator, but at $500 or so, I think I'll be able to go out an turn the key a any number of times.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

raynardo said:


> Raynardo - what trailer do you have? I would not mount it on the rear if you have a rear slide model. Otherwise I would have a dual receiver hitch made and installed. Having a permanent extension off the back could be a pain.


My signature informs the world of my 26RKS OB trailer. It has no rear slide. It might be a minor pain to have a permanent extension, but this will be offset by the fact that I've got a generator in place that will run the entire OB anywhere I am, quietly.

I perused the archives and discovered that "Colorado Dirt Biker" had done what I wanted to do, and that was extend the rear OB bumper 24" with a welded steel extension. At this present time, I've taken my OB to a welding shop to commence the work. We're also adding "scrape wheels" to the extension. It should be ready this coming week. And I've also ordered a cover for the Cummins Onan P4300ie generator.

When it's done, I'll post pictures of what I've created.

And if I haven't mentioned it already, that generator is sweet - I installed the recommended battery and the electric start is the only way to go. And through this group, I've discovered that there is a company that makes a remote starter for this generator, but at $500 or so, I think I'll be able to go out an turn the key a any number of times.
[/quote]

I often connect through a VPN that blocks images thus I did not see what you had. If your signature had a text description to tell the world what you have I would not have asked.

As for the remote start. If you are set on a permanent mount then just hard wire the key into the trailer.


----------

